# Tityus stigmurus communal?



## azatrox (May 13, 2006)

Anyone have any experience keeping Tityus stigmurus in a communal setting? Also, can they be kept similar to Centruoides in terms of humidity and other requirements? 

-AzAtrox


----------



## fusion121 (May 13, 2006)

Keep them like Centruoides, high humidity, high temperature and vertical climbs etc. They can be kept together when adult, but not when young as they will probably eat each other.


----------



## SOAD (May 14, 2006)

i have been keeping tityus stigmurus for 2 years... adults don't need very high humidity, and e had 17 2nd instar in the same enclosuro for 2 months and thei haven't eaten each other. if a female give birth remove her from the communal setup or she will eat the youngs. 

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## cannabeast (Aug 2, 2010)

can they be kept with other types of scorpions such as uroplectes? uroplectes are very very small like half inch.


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2010)

tityus sp are from tropical area and uroplectes are not . 
and why do you want to keep different species together?


----------



## Y-man (Aug 2, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> tityus sp are from tropical area and uroplectes are not .
> and why do you want to keep different species together?


I agree. The only thing that would come from a dual species enclosure would be undue stress and most likely cannibalism.


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2010)

well if you really would like to keep t.stigmurus with something else, it could be with t.serrulatus.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've kept mine together since they were 2i.There 5i now,and have had no problems.I've also read somewhere that in the wild that they have been found to be sharing hides with Serrulatus.


----------



## ralliart (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with them.

T. Stigmurus should be housed like Centruroides. The only difference is that there are minimal to zero cannibalism if they are kept communally from 2nd instar compared to Centruroides.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 3, 2010)

I have kept them in large groups of all stages of development. This, together with T.stigmurus, is a species that can be easily kept in groups as adults, and young. But, to prevent cannibalism, they should be sufficiently fed weekly.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 3, 2010)

Michiel said:


> This, together with T.stigmurus,


This thread is about T. stigmurus Michiel, it's even in the title.     


*edit*

I keep them a bit more humid than my C. vittatus.


----------



## deathwing (Aug 4, 2010)

i used to keep them at around 80-85% humidity... though cannibalism does occur in early instar, it starts to lessen unless the female really wants the male badly...


----------



## Michiel (Aug 4, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> This thread is about T. stigmurus Michiel, it's even in the title.
> 
> 
> *edit*
> ...



I was aware of that, I mentioned T.stigmurus, just as another example of a rather social or tolerant species. Been smoking again?


----------



## Anthony Straus (Aug 4, 2010)

deathwing said:


> i used to keep them at around 80-85% humidity... though cannibalism does occur in early instar, *it starts to lessen unless the female really wants the male badly*...



You have males?:?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 4, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Been smoking again?


LOL, no.   Unfortunately.   How's Amsterdam these days.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> LOL, no.   Unfortunately.   How's Amsterdam these days.


Probably well, but I don't come there that often, not very fond of the city......


----------

